# Soft Sided Crate?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm looking into a soft sided crate to take to class with me, any suggestions or recommendations? I like this one but hoped to pick up one a little less expensive. Target only has some that are reasonable but only in large and small, I need medium for both girls.

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...recision-pet-great-crate-soft-side-crate.html

I have the standard wire crates but they are a hassle getting in and out of the house and car.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi- I still have an el cheapo I got at big lots (of all places!) several years ago. As long as I don't use it for Belle who can ruin one in minutes flat, it has lasted  I usually don't fold it down but carry a dog or two in it and leave it up in the car and in the buildings.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I never though to look at Big Lots. I'll go by there today. Cheap sounds good to me, I don't think mine will try to escape.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I got one a Tuesday Morning (on line) about a year ago and it's pretty good quality


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Check Home Goods and Wal-Mart, too


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sandi, is there something on the crates that says Small Med or large? I have a Big lots close by and could check there for you!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I need a soft side crate too and have no experience with them. We're going on a long car trip and I hope one crate for the two of them (12 and 15 lbs) would work and fit ok in our back seat. (If I take their 2 hard crates they can't be together and they take up the entire seat.) We'll also use it at agility trials (hoping to go to our first in a few months ).

For those of you who have them, any words of advice on important features? pockets? top and side openings? weight vs durability? (they aren't chewers) How big should it be (is 24x30 ok or too small)? handles?

Could you even post pictures of yours if you love it?

THANK-YOU!


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Laurasch said:


> I need a soft side crate too and have no experience with them. We're going on a long car trip and I hope one crate for the two of them (12 and 15 lbs) would work and fit ok in our back seat. (If I take their 2 hard crates they can't be together and they take up the entire seat.) We'll also use it at agility trials (hoping to go to our first in a few months ).
> 
> For those of you who have them, any words of advice on important features? pockets? top and side openings? weight vs durability? (they aren't chewers) How big should it be (is 24x30 ok or too small)? handles?
> 
> ...


The only issue I've ever had with mine is that Oscar sticks his nose near the zipper at the bottom and can open the crate. I usually just attach the two zipper pulls together with a carabiner and we're good to go.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I bought 2 to set up to see which I liked the best. The red one is $17 at Wal-Mart very flimsy. The beige one seems very sturdy it is kind of dark but does have plenty of ventilation. It was $35 at Big Lots. Petsmart had one I really liked but it was $48.

I’m thinking I’ll keep the Big Lots one. Although I keep saying it is just another $12 for the one I really like best. Oh My……..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Go get the one you like best Sandi!!! :tape:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I got mine for $20 at Bed Bath and Beyond (of all places... who would think?). It's pretty sturdy, and seemed pretty easy to set up and take down. But then I started doing Susan Garrett's "Crate Games" and you need something that is quick and easy to open and close. (i.e., not a zipper)

So I have it, but he hasn't used it much. He has a BIG wire crate at home, and a smaller plastic crate that we take to class with us. (he does amaze everyone by diving into the crate from anywhere when I say, "get in your crate!", so the Crate Games training does work!<g>)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Karen, didn't even think of BB&Y. 

OK I went back bought all of the ones that I liked..Here are my choices. 
Left to right

1. Petsmart, has pad, harder to set up, mesh on 4 sides $65. 26x18x21
2. Walmart, easy set lighter color mesh on 4 sides. $48. 28x20x20
3. Big Lots, easy set up, light botton, some mesh on top and back, large side opening $35. 26x17x21

1 & 2 are made by the same company. All are sturdy, seem to be made of same quaily of material.

Any comments? I may let DH decide with no idea of price.

Galen watched every step of the set up.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sandi the one you like the best is cheaper than the two you paid for today if you end up not returning on LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh, I like these, I am going to have to get to Walmart, I would hope Henry could not bust thru these.

keep us updated.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Karen, didn't even think of BB&Y.
> 
> OK I went back bought all of the ones that I liked..Here are my choices.
> Left to right
> ...


Sandi, don't know if it matter or not, but the third one over, I think from Big Lots, does it have cross ventilation? It looks like the others do, and I am not sure it is important, but if something got put on or too close to the ventilated side in the summer, would it cause a problem???? That is what I thought..


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sandi, please tell me more about what you think of the zippers.
(I can not drive with Henry on my lap , it is too dangerous).


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

j.j. developed a dislike for his larger plastic crate so purchased a fabric one..
forget how much i paid.. however, the key for him was that he can see out all four sides.
it is also helps that the mesh is on the finer side so he doesn't get his nails caught in it.
it opens on the top and 2 sides. i bought a size for a large dog. for riding in the car, 
i have j.j. in a harness in the back seat. the only times he got carsick was when he was in a crate.
may not be the cause, but just a note.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I got mine for $20 at Bed Bath and Beyond (of all places... who would think?). It's pretty sturdy, and seemed pretty easy to set up and take down. But then I started doing Susan Garrett's "Crate Games" and you need something that is quick and easy to open and close. (i.e., not a zipper)
> 
> So I have it, but he hasn't used it much. He has a BIG wire crate at home, and a smaller plastic crate that we take to class with us. (he does amaze everyone by diving into the crate from anywhere when I say, "get in your crate!", so the Crate Games training does work!<g>)


The crate games sound like fun. Can you post a photo of the plastic crate? Or maybe the name of the crate and where you purchased it? Thanks


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sandi, don't know if it matter or not, but the third one over, I think from Big Lots, does it have cross ventilation? It looks like the others do, and I am not sure it is important, but if something got put on or too close to the ventilated side in the summer, would it cause a problem???? That is what I thought..


All of these have cross ventilation the one on the end has the large mesh on the side and a strip of mesh on the back side and top. Dh was no help at all, he said keep the one you like best "what's $30". All have good features.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL. I am just so glad I am not in the market for a soft-side crate. Your living room looks like everything I buy....towels, area rugs, lamps..you name it. I buy 3 or 4 of everything and lay them out to decide which one I really like...then haul them all back for returns. I have a bag out in the garage for their return to their respective stores. Just looking at them without knowing the functionality, the last one on the right would be my vote. I have a Big Lots near by. I will have to stop in one day to check out their pet items.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

haha! I think it goes more by the one the pups like rather then you like- trust me I have tons of stuff that I like and they don't!  And by like, I mean willing to stay inside and rest for the most part. The cheap target ones are good for dogs who don't move otherwise they can easily move their own crate quite a ways (I know better than to try this route!) but have seen it done. I like the soft sided crates that have the clip up on top that the zippers go into. The one I have (sorry not home for a pic) also has plastic side that you can roll down over the windows if you are by someone noisy at shows or it is cold. But to be honest I usually bring a blanket when I want them to rest. Cause they learn real quick how fun shows are  And Dash doesn't rest well in a crate with windows, he wants to come out and play all the time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Any comments? I may let DH decide with no idea of price.


No comments on the crates... looks to me like it's really personal choice. But I had to comment that I love your "supervisor"!<g>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> The crate games sound like fun. Can you post a photo of the plastic crate? Or maybe the name of the crate and where you purchased it? Thanks


It's just your typical plastic crate from either Petco or Petsmart. (can't remember which, for sure) I wouldn't recommend the specific model I got. It is slightly rounded, which didn't seem like a problem in the store, but in actual use, because of the rounded edges, the door doesn't want to remain fully open. (which, again, you need for Crate Games) We had to "modify" it with a hack saw and a blow torch (to smooth the sawed off bits<g>) to get it so that the door would stay open. It works now, but there have to be easier ones.

One thing I DO like about the model I bought is that the top and bottom clamp together rather than needing a bunch of nuts and bolts. So it's easy to get apart for cleaning or storage. Some day I may replace it, but it's fine for now.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Sandi, please tell me more about what you think of the zippers.
> (I can not drive with Henry on my lap , it is too dangerous).


Sorry missed this post.....On your lap is dangerous!!! Get a car seat with harness or a crate. On short trips mine ride loose Galen on the back seat and Smarty is up front on the passenger seat. Not as safe as they could be. Long trips they are in crates.

All three have the same zippers as far as I can tell.

The Walmart and Petco are made by the same company and have the same mesh, the Big Lots mesh is a wider weave. Not so much that I would be concerned with the nails going through.

The major difference that DH and I noticed is the tightness of the fabric on the frame. The Petsmart is by far tightest but also harder to assemble. I also noticed there is nothing on any about cleaning or removing the frame. Galen has been know to get car sick so she could never ride in these.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sandi, I have 4 of the tan crates with the bone shaped windows. That is what my boys are in when they are in the car, I have had them for a few years now with no trouble. I like that I can open up the top and let some extra air in, or close them all the way up for the ones who want to escape and ride free style. 

They also fold down for storage and I have sprayed them out with a hose when Reece gets car sick and let them dry outside in the sun.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love that you bought all of the crates to see which one you like best!! 
I bought a really nice one at Ross (my favorite junk store on the planet) for $26.00.
I've used it a few times and she doesn't seem to mind it. I think Pixie really likes to look outside when traveling in a car, so I don't use the crate. When we drove to TN we had the dogs attached to a seatbelt harness and put the dog beds in the back seat, so they were attached via the harness, but were able to see out the window.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Paige said:


> Sandi, I have sprayed them out with a hose when Reece gets car sick and let them dry outside in the sun.


Great to know you have used these and washed them off, I did find on one of the instruction the words "washable".


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

krandall said:


> It's just your typical plastic crate from either Petco or Petsmart. (can't remember which, for sure) I wouldn't recommend the specific model I got. It is slightly rounded, which didn't seem like a problem in the store, but in actual use, because of the rounded edges, the door doesn't want to remain fully open. (which, again, you need for Crate Games) We had to "modify" it with a hack saw and a blow torch (to smooth the sawed off bits<g>) to get it so that the door would stay open. It works now, but there have to be easier ones.
> 
> One thing I DO like about the model I bought is that the top and bottom clamp together rather than needing a bunch of nuts and bolts. So it's easy to get apart for cleaning or storage. Some day I may replace it, but it's fine for now.


Uhoh! Sounds like I have the same one - rounded sides and clamp closures, and I just got the Crate Games video. The dogs love you for writing this because it caused me to run out to the garage, grab the crate from the car and set it down to see if the door swings shut on them. They of course thought it was an invitation to play 'kennel up' and got to go in and out for treats, with Pepper showing the puppy how to get the treat machine (me) to pay out  Lucky for us the door does stay open since we're not so handy with hack saw and blow torch!

Everyone's thoughts on the soft crate issue are extremely helpful, thanks so much. I'm almost ready to go shopping. Though I'm still wondering if anyone has experience putting 2 dogs in there, these seem big enough. Do you think so?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I would go with the cutest one (the 2nd)... Although the 3rd from Big lots seems like the best deal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurasch said:


> Lucky for us the door does stay open since we're not so handy with hack saw and blow torch!


Oh, when I said "we", I really meant my husband... I am extremely technologically challenged. My guys don't let me hold hammers for them.:laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Decision made. I kept looking at the Petsmart one because I really liked the color. But it was very hard to put up and take down. There was a little red button you had to push on both sides to lock and release. Each time I had to get a pencil to push it in. Not good. The manager of Petsmart was going to match the Wal-Mart price as they were so similar, but he couldn’t get the little red button either and they did not have another one in stock.

The Wal-Mart one I really like but it had one thing, like the Petsmart one, not easily carried with 2 dogs. Short handle and bulky

So back to the original Big Lots it has 3 pluses

1. Super easy to set up, the mechanism is much like a folding chair, then locks in place.
2. Easiest of all carrying case. 
3. Both girls can look out the large door at one time.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds perfect! and great to see a picture with both of them.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have two soft sided crates-and love both of them. The one is smaller-like your's Sandi only it zips up in the front-I use it all the time for Rom in the truck and when I put my "buggy" together the crate goes in it and then Rom & Paige both ride in the crate-Frannie on top of the buggy. The other crate is huge-I have it in my bedroom for Rom to sleep on top of-and hang out in when he wants to get away from the girls. And for Frannie to hide in when it storms.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I got mine for $20 at Bed Bath and Beyond (of all places... who would think?). It's pretty sturdy, and seemed pretty easy to set up and take down. But then I started doing Susan Garrett's "Crate Games" and you need something that is quick and easy to open and close. (i.e., not a zipper)
> 
> So I have it, but he hasn't used it much. He has a BIG wire crate at home, and a smaller plastic crate that we take to class with us. (he does amaze everyone by diving into the crate from anywhere when I say, "get in your crate!", so the Crate Games training does work!<g>)


I found one at Bed Bath and Beyond today, for medium dogs, blue and it was on sale for 9.99, they also had a black one for small dogs for 9.99.. great buys!


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought one at Bed, Bath and Beyond that looked nice - it was blue with black mesh and came with a zippered carrying case. Within two days of having it home and setting it up to see if I liked it, the zippers on both the carrying case and the actual crate broke off while I was just zippering it. I promptly returned it. So if anyone purchases one from there make sure to hold onto your receipt!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sox said:


> I bought one at Bed, Bath and Beyond that looked nice - it was blue with black mesh and came with a zippered carrying case. Within two days of having it home and setting it up to see if I liked it, the zippers on both the carrying case and the actual crate broke off while I was just zippering it. I promptly returned it. So if anyone purchases one from there make sure to hold onto your receipt!


OHhhhh, that is probably why they are on sale..I have my receipt and will return it, thanks for the warning..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I found one at Bed Bath and Beyond today, for medium dogs, blue and it was on sale for 9.99, they also had a black one for small dogs for 9.99.. great buys!


That's the one I have. (the medium) For the minimal use it gets with us, it works fine!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sox said:


> I bought one at Bed, Bath and Beyond that looked nice - it was blue with black mesh and came with a zippered carrying case. Within two days of having it home and setting it up to see if I liked it, the zippers on both the carrying case and the actual crate broke off while I was just zippering it. I promptly returned it. So if anyone purchases one from there make sure to hold onto your receipt!


Maybe you got a defective one. While we don't use ours all the time, I have used it a number of times, and have had no problems with the zipper. I don't use the case much, just because it's a pain to put in, but the zipper is fine on that too.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Ahhh! I should have thought of getting one of these so I could take Roscoe to work with me! Oh well, I only have a couple more weeks, so it's not worth it at this point.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought a small one (up to 25 lbs) at Dollar General for $9.50. It folds completely flat when not in use. I'll take a pic when I set it up. I got it for Taylor on the rare occasions I will need it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> I just bought a small one (up to 25 lbs) at Dollar General for $9.50. It folds completely flat when not in use. I'll take a pic when I set it up. I got it for Taylor on the rare occasions I will need it.


I think these would be good to keep in the car for emergencies. Like maybe finding a dog in the middle of the road...who found that little cutie pie? Like that is going to happen!!! But it would be worth having in the trunk just in case you need it!!


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

*Soft-sided crate in airplane cabin*

Do any of you take your Havanese in the airplane cabin with you? If so, which type of soft-sided carrier do you use? I have a long and slender 13 lb Hav and am wondering about getting a SturdiBag for him. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

? do you guys prefer a soft side for traveling over a metal crate? I was just about to buy a new crate for our 2 week vacation. This is the first time Hobbes will be coming with us since it's so long. We will be staying in 3 different places plus he's not great in the car.


----------



## Jannine (Oct 19, 2010)

I have never taken mine in an airplane, but we do travel with him a lot. He has been crate-trained from day 1, and we got a soft-sided crate as a gift. As soon as we put him in it he tried to chew and tear his way out. He did it once as a puppy then once after he was a year old, so we ended up donating it.


----------



## Jannine (Oct 19, 2010)

We end up using a plastic crate when we travel.


----------

